# Best Fireplace Gloves?



## kevinmoelk (Dec 24, 2006)

So as I'm assembling all of the necessary items I will need, I figure I need a good pair of fireplace gloves.  This is one of those times I wish there weren't 10 different options.  Any thoughts on who makes a good set of fireplace gloves?  Should I get the regular ones or the long ones?

-Kevin


----------



## DonCT (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm looking at getting the pair L.L. Bean sells. They carry the ones with the longer cuff to protect the arm. Because as  we speak, I have several red welts on my arms from trying to stuff wood into the stove :bug: 

http://tinyurl.com/smvlu


----------



## kevinmoelk (Dec 24, 2006)

Those look very nice Don.  I was thinking a little more middle of the road, maybe $20.  The FlameX brand seems to be popular.  There are also some on Ebay claiming to be fire resistant, but I don't place too much value on the opinion of a seller concerning his wares.  Sounds like you are all for the longer cuffs.  My stove is pretty shallow, so Im not sure more than 13 or 15 inches would be necessary.  But again, I'm all new to this, so I would hate to have a bunch of burns on my arm by purchasing too short a glove.

Do you have a pair of gloves now?  If so, what brand and what do you like / not like about them?

-Kevin


----------



## Corey (Dec 24, 2006)

Gloves?  Pfffftt!  

By the time fire season rolls around, there should already be some good callus formation on the palms of your hand from cutting, splitting and stacking.  After the first few hot fires, the knuckles should get a nice leathery texture that is heat resistant and will last through the winter.

Corey


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 24, 2006)

The couple of times I have needed to use gloves the regular work gloves I use when stacking have worked fine.  I normally try not to get burnt.  I've found sizing the split against the side of the stove for length works fairly well at keeping me from putting in a piece that is too long.  

Matt


----------



## njtomatoguy (Dec 24, 2006)

Welding Gloves work for me- long cuff, have not gotten burnt since


----------



## tutu_sue (Dec 24, 2006)

I use the HearthX gloves.  I like them so much I ordered the same pair for our second stove.  http://www.northlineexpress.com/detail~PRODUCT_ID~5SA-3005.asp


----------



## JMF1 (Dec 24, 2006)

I ditto the welding gloves.........I've bought them at the local Big Lots for $5.00 or so. They work great and they go along with the theory of keeping heat as cheap as possible! Besides, my hands don't stay in there long, that's what my poker is for!


----------



## Elderthewelder (Dec 24, 2006)

fyi on the welding gloves, if you go to a welding supply store ( not Lowes or HD)  get the ones made from Elk hide, they hold up better to the heat VS the cow hide ones and the fingers wont get all hard and un-maneuverable as fast as compared to the cow. Tillman makes a good glove, the model 750 or 850 ARC gloves would suit the purpose well
http://www.jtillman.com/search/gloves.html


----------



## ChrisN (Dec 24, 2006)

My son is a volunteer fire-fighter and brought me home a pair from the station.  leather, with fairly thick insulation.  they work pefect.


----------



## Roospike (Dec 24, 2006)

Elderthewelder said:
			
		

> fyi on the welding gloves, if you go to a welding supply store ( not Lowes or HD) get the ones made from Elk hide, they hold up better to the heat VS the cow hide ones and the fingers wont get all hard and un-maneuverable as fast as compared to the cow. Tillman makes a good glove, the model 750 or 850 ARC gloves would suit the purpose well
> http://www.jtillman.com/search/gloves.html



I would have to agree with the Tillman 750 / 850 gloves . Under $20. for a good pair of gloves at a good price. You get what you pay for and to hold up to full time welding you know that says a lot. 

I buy the Tillman 750 for the shop and also use a set in the house , great gloves .


----------



## ourhouse (Dec 24, 2006)

I use an old pair of my welding gloves, they work pretty good.


----------



## Rich M (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm using a pair of HearthX and am less than impressed with the durabilty. After less than 3 months one glove developed 2 large holes, one on the center of the middle finger and one near the palm. Neither were on a seam, just the rather thin leather wearing through. I didn't abuse them either, they never left the hearth. On the bright side the excellent insulation still protects my hand even with the holes. What ever you decide on be sure and get long cuffs. Welding gloves are what I'm getting after these completely fall apart.


----------



## Gunner (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't use them that often but I brought a pair of structural firefighting gloves home from work, they offer great protection, but due to the snug fit and elastic cuff are not as easy to put on and take off as the gauntlet style welding gloves.


----------



## sgcsalsero (Dec 25, 2006)

I have a pair of the short L.L. Bean gloves.  Got as a gift, really pleased with them, and best of all made in the good 'ole USA


----------



## struggle (Dec 26, 2006)

I second the long L.L Bean gloves. It said in the package when we got ours they us them in foundry work. I know I can pick up a buring log and reposition if need be or pick hot coals to move around and no problem. First rate for us. One og the best tools we have bought for the woodstove. NO more burnt arms and wrist with the long ones.


----------



## colsmith (Dec 26, 2006)

I haven't really felt the need for gloves, although I have gotten some very small burns a few times.  Lately I tried using my Oven Glove thingie for putting wood in, it is supposed to be good up to really high temperatures.  Made by Orka I think, got if for Christmas 2 years ago.  It is just to keep my fingers from bumping up again the secondary burn tubes when sticking in the last piece of wood, which is what usually gets me.  I have also stuck wood in while I had my generic workgloves on and even that seemed fine.  I am pretty careful so don't consider stove gloves essential.

As for not ending sentences with prepositions, that isn't a real grammar rule.  It can often be awkward to do so, but is not specifically forbidden.

Marcia


----------



## kevinmoelk (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the input.  I think I'm going to buy some welding gloves.  Actually, I think I'm going to replace my old welding gloves in the shop and use the old pair for the woodstove.  The tillman gloves I found on ebay $20, buy it now, free shipping.  Don't want to advertise the dealers name, but if anyone is interested just PM me and I'll provide the information.

-Kevin


----------



## elkimmeg (Dec 27, 2006)

Don't use  surgical laytex gloves, absolutely useless


----------



## TedNH (Dec 28, 2006)

Lincoln Welding gloves from Home Despot.  13.99$.


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 28, 2006)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> Don't use  surgical laytex gloves, absolutely useless



LOL, But they sure come in handy when putting on the RTV silicone & furnace cement.
I guess a prophylactic glove is useless for loading wood also huh? LOL Well I guess that depends on what kind of "wood" "into" what kind of fire "box".
I just could not help myself. Its His fault!! Points at Elk.


----------

